

 Is it smart to link to your competitors? - Concours
http://www.policy.mcsquare.me/
I'm setting my ToS and privacy pilicy page, is it smart to link to your competitor in this section, suggesting your users to try the competition if they are not fully satisfy with your service? do you have any experience with this situation or any advice and suggestion?
======
getonit
If you have a good product that you believe in, yep. What more could you want
in a company than the honesty to say "if we're not what you want, fair enough,
allow us to help you anyway"?

~~~
Concours
yeah, that was also my idea, Thanks.

